# Remove "no work" condition on Bridging Visa A



## Cireshka (May 17, 2010)

Hi, 
I am on a Bridging Visa A while my application for a Partner Visa is being processed. I have just handed in Form 1005, asking for the "no work" condition on the bridging visa to be removed. 
Has anybody else tried to get the right to work while on a bridging visa A? Could you give me an estimate of the processing time? Is there any specific procedure - phone interview, request for further documentation?

Thank you, 
Cireshka


----------



## Cireshka (May 17, 2010)

*Update*



Cireshka said:


> Hi,
> I am on a Bridging Visa A while my application for a Partner Visa is being processed. I have just handed in Form 1005, asking for the "no work" condition on the bridging visa to be removed.
> Has anybody else tried to get the right to work while on a bridging visa A? Could you give me an estimate of the processing time? Is there any specific procedure - phone interview, request for further documentation?
> 
> ...


Hi, 
I've just received the answer from the Department granting me the permission to work full time while I wait for the Partner Visa to be processed. 
With form 1005, I had submitted my husband's bank records (since he is supporting me), our bond form, photocopies of 2 bills, 2 receipts from groceries purchases and also a spread sheet in which I detailed the expenses from the bank account.
Their answer came in 2 days after the application was made.

Good luck to everybody and I hope you find this post useful!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

That's good news for you Cireshka and good to hear that Immi can be considerate at times.
What visa were you on when you applied for the partner visa btw.

And thankyou for posting the advice of the result.


----------



## Cireshka (May 17, 2010)

Hi Wanderer,
I came to Australia on an eVisitor visa in October 2010 and in December I've applied onshore for a Partner Visa (my husband is Australian).

Cheers


----------



## Justina (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi,

I am in a similar situation, but I haven't asked for the "no work" condition on the bridging visa to be removed yet, because I'm not sure if it's still ok to do some work even with the "no work" condition. When I called the immigration office in Sydney they told me I could still do some online writing work for an overseas company. The work itself - writing - is done in Australia, but the company I work for is not Australian or in Australia, and the payments (not much!) don't come from Australia. So maybe there are exceptions, and in some cases you can still work without removing the "no work" condition?


----------



## Cireshka (May 17, 2010)

Justina said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in a similar situation, but I haven't asked for the "no work" condition on the bridging visa to be removed yet, because I'm not sure if it's still ok to do some work even with the "no work" condition. When I called the immigration office in Sydney they told me I could still do some online writing work for an overseas company. The work itself - writing - is done in Australia, but the company I work for is not Australian or in Australia, and the payments (not much!) don't come from Australia. So maybe there are exceptions, and in some cases you can still work without removing the "no work" condition?


Hey Justina, 
I think it is ok to do online work but it's tricky business though, because if they somehow consider you as working here you risk being refused your permanent visa and getting kicked out of the country. 
I found the process of applying for the permission to work quite easy and rapid - it took just 2 days to get it- so it's worth doing it. It might come in handy also for tax purposes here - you can get some casual work and claim the "tax free threshold" (if you earn less than 6000/year you pay no tax) or you can help your partner reduce his tax if you show low income as a family.
I don't know your particular circumstances, but since I am here to stay I suppose getting a job in the country will help me integrate and adjust to the system. And staying at home all day just drives me crazy!

Cheers, 
Cireshka


----------



## jcandwebbs (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Cireshka, congrats on being granted working permission! Just 2 questions if you could kindly answer for me:

(1) I read your other post about how it seems contradictory that your husband is supposed to be able to be your sponsor yet you have to be in "financial hardship" to get working rights. I had the same question about this as well. May I know how you approached it?

(2) May I know what address you sent the Form 1005 to? I am confused as to where to send my application.

Thanks very much for your time and help!

Michel


----------



## Cireshka (May 17, 2010)

Hi jcandwebbs, 
1) I've asked the same before applying for the thing and I think it was Wanderer who explained that for sponsorship the husband must earn more than $35000/year, while financial hardship is determined by a balance of what you earn versus what you spend, so even if your partner earns over the threshold, you can still experience hardship if you have high rent or other expenses. 
2) I just went in to the Immigration Office in Melbourne and handed the form in to the reception clerk. I think he told me that the form gets sent to the department that processes the substantial visa application, i.e., the Partner Visa. 

Cheers, 
Cireshka


----------



## jcandwebbs (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks Cireshka! I understand the concept of financial hardship now. Have all the forms and supporting documents ready. Im in Sydney and am quite far away from the office so I sent an email to ask them for the exact address so I can just send them in. Thanks for your time and happy working!

Michel


----------



## slaxer (Feb 17, 2011)

*fees?*

Cireshka,
Sounds like a lot of people are going through the same process. Is there a cost to to lodge this application? And has anyone told you if it has a bearing on the actual visa application?

Thanks for your help and Congratulations!


----------



## lexuszips (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi Cireshka!

I am in the same situation you were in, hope you can help me...

BTW, congrats on being able to work while you wait!

My partner and I handed in our 820 visa application in June 2011, and still no news. Since the processing time takes so long now (up to 12 months), I'm going a bit crazy and do need to work! I was on a tourist visa before I applied so on the Bridging Visa A I have now, i have the condition "no work". 

Right now my parents financially support me, and my partner and I like to maintain separate finances. Like we share the costs of everything but we rather not have joint accounts for now. So I basically don't want to continue to rely on my parents and start working already! I mean, I go crazy staying at home, I'm 26, which is crazy to still depend on my parents. And I want to contribute more into my relationship, if you know what I mean. Just want more independence in general. I definitely don't want to depend on my bf, since I completely capable of working and he is saving up for a house, which I would love to partly pay for as well if I could.

So for the 1005 form do you think my case is good enough to be able to work? So far I have made copies of my bank statements, money transfers from my parents, electricity bills, groceries receipts, a bank statement from my partner and after reading your entries, do you think I should attach his tax return of the last year and our lease agreement for our apartment? 

Did you have to certify the copies of the documents you gave? Did you write a cover letter? Anything else I should include/write?

I'm going to call immigration again to double check if I can submit it in person or if I have to send it by post.

PLEASE HELP! any advise would be super appreciated.


----------



## kteowee (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi,
I just got form 1005, and have difficulties in filling up the form. Perhaps you can assist me to answer few questions on part A
1) Substantive visa application receipt number
2) TRN
3) File Number 

Many thanks and regards,


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

You should find all of that information on the receipt and acknowledge letter you received from DIAC when they received your application.


----------

